
The Readability of Scientific Texts Is Decreasing Over Time - dandelion_lover
http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/03/28/119370
======
dandelion_lover
It looks like research distillers [0] are indeed needed in many fields.

[0] [http://distill.pub/2017/research-debt/](http://distill.pub/2017/research-
debt/) via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13932806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13932806)

